# Is the Sony BDP-570 problematic?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I've read a few professional and consumer reviews that the Sony BDP-570 player w/ wifi doesn't download Netflix movies correctly on an intermittent basis. Does anyone here have that experience?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I certainly have not heard much about this player. Despite the fairly good user reviews in our store, just looking around it seems there are a lot of issues with the unit.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> just looking around it seems there are a lot of issues with the unit.


I will look elsewhere for a BP as I'm just beginning my investigation. I thought it would be nice to have a Sony since I just bought a Sony flat panel to cut down on the number of remotes. I'm not ready for a single universal remote yet, as I have other items I'm lacking...like BP, AVR receiver, and 5.1 speakers. I'm making progress as I just got my first flat panel TV. Yippie!:heehee:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

We haven't had many problems from the multiple units we have sold/installed, the occasional lockup but if on the network and updating the firmware some what regularly no major issues.


----------



## hughdemand (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm Canadian eh?
*Netflix* has just become available in Canada. Access is not built into my *S570*, although it has wireless WiFi.

Any suggestions about how I might be able to access Netflix ?

Also any suggestions for a link to a good explanation/tutorial on DLNA ?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

hughdemand said:


> I'm Canadian eh?
> *Netflix* has just become available in Canada. Access is not built into my *S570*, although it has wireless WiFi.
> Any suggestions about how I might be able to access Netflix ?



Reviews I have read on the Sony BDP 570 say you have to sign up to a Sony account (free) first. Once this is in place you can then access your Netflix account. I was told it is important to have a good quality 'N' router for the Sony to download w/ high quality, and the Cisco E1000 N routers have been recommended to me. Please keep me informed with the progress on how it is working for you, because this is the player I'm most interested in purchasing if all works fine. Good luck, eh!


----------



## hughdemand (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess I am in Limbo for a while. Here's the reply from Sony::sweat

We're sorry that the Blu-ray Disc Player does not support streaming videos from Netflix in Canada. Although streaming support for the Netflix service recently was made available in Canada, Netflix service through the Bravia Internet Video (BIV) network only is supported in the United States at this time. Sony and Netflix are discussing the possibility of making the Netflix service available to customers in Canada, but unfortunately we cannot provide a date of availability at this time. 

Thank you for your time.

Sony of Canada, Ltd.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

That is too bad Hughdemand. I hope Sony gets their act together soon or they will loose a big consumer base w/ Netflix in Canada.

(ps. I used to live in Kitchener and had a close friend from Brockville.)


----------



## hughdemand (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope they do as well. I picked up the S570 at a good price at Future Shop so not out any real money if they are tardy in adding Netflix. 

I have posted a lot of videos on youtube so I can at least watch those on the HDTV. 

I also have recorded plenty of 1080i video and it is on my desktop for editing so can view it on the HDTV as well.
All while waiting for Netflix.

I have been in Brockville since 1970.

Whit Prophet


----------

